# Love a good scenery!



## Jackpine47 (Feb 2, 2013)

I love scenery pics!! I take a lot an love sharing them!! I post a lot to Facebook an catch a lot of heck from my buddy's but I don't care it's worth it I think!! Here's a few for Ya to see what you guys think all pics were taken with my phone as well lol


----------



## Jackpine47 (Feb 2, 2013)

Here's a couple more lol


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

Those are awesome!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree ! You won't catch flack here for posting them !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nice indeed, thanks for sharing.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice pictures JP47.

A couple of those are worth submitting to magazines for sale and publication.

awprint:


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

purty


----------



## Jackpine47 (Feb 2, 2013)

thanks for the comments guys!! everyone always asks why I spend so much time outdoors.. well just to witness those moments are worth it!! never are they exactly the same!! theres times I just stop and think how I got so lucky to grow up in the country to enjoy it!


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Who WOULDNT enjoy looking at this? Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I do this too! Lol my photos don't compare. Awesome photos!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

A couple of mine.


----------



## Jackpine47 (Feb 2, 2013)

I dig them itzdirty!! any pic of the outdoors is a good one!!


----------



## Jackpine47 (Feb 2, 2013)

heres a few others don't thinks theres any doubles but maybe lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

nice...


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

itzDirty said:


> I do this too! Lol my photos don't compare. Awesome photos!


Im originally from the East so I can definitely appreciate those picture. I sure to miss the green sometimes. But NOT the humidity! I love hearing Colorado Natives complain about how "hot" and "cold" it gets here. HA!


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Grew up in southern Minnesota and migrated via the marines and finally wound up in east Texas. Thank God I got out of there while I could


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Some great photos guys , I really like the one of the lake in the rain . Thought I'd add a couple of mine .


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Those are all great photos guys. Thanks for sharing them with us.

This could get to be a very hot post if everyone shared there outdoor photos.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> 021.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You've done a lot of work on your cabin with improvements - from the first pic compared to the last. Wow!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for sharing their pic's - I'll have to have a look also and see what I have.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That last pic of mine is out in the desert about 30 miles north of Phoenix. It's called Castle hotsprings, John kennedy and a host of Hollywood types used to go there. JFK after the PT boat incident. Look in the back ground the desert is all around but the owner, whoever it is now keeps the place up nicely, it's almost shocking to be on that old dirt road and come around the corner to see the place.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Beautiful -----Thanks All for sharing [how'd i'd missed these]*


----------



## finstr (Jan 6, 2013)

my camera skills suck but this pic was taken from my tree stand while moose hunting in northern Ontario










Hauling back the meat. Pictured is my late friend Mike,


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice pic., thanks for sharing.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I'll throw in a picture from a week and a half ago look'in out over one of the elk areas I hunt. The photo was taken at about 10,500 feet (in my mountains) looking to the west across the wet mountain valley at the sangre de cristo range about 20 miles away.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice pic. Cat, sure doesn't look like the terrain for that elevation, definitely elk country.


----------

